# D2G Unlock Code Via 3rd Party?



## bitojoe (Nov 20, 2011)

So just tonight, I had my mom try and get verizon to give us the unlock code for my d2g. Long story short, they would not give it to us unless we upgraded our plan for international use... Well the whole point of trying to get the sim unlock code is so I can use the TBH Band unlock and use straight talk with the phone.

So now that the background info is explained, my question is what is the best 3rd party sim unlocking website for the Droid 2 Global? Also if anyone has any sources they want to link me, are the sites legit?

Right now I'm looking at these two sites. Do these look good?

http://www.mobileunlockcodes.com/
http://sim-unlock.net/

Thanks


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

bitojoe said:


> So just tonight, I had my mom try and get verizon to give us the unlock code for my d2g. Long story short, they would not give it to us unless we upgraded our plan for international use... Well the whole point of trying to get the sim unlock code is so I can use the TBH Band unlock and use straight talk with the phone.
> 
> So now that the background info is explained, my question is what is the best 3rd party sim unlocking website for the Droid 2 Global? Also if anyone has any sources they want to link me, are the sites legit?
> 
> ...


I dont know about the sites, but i've heard they only work for a certain % of Droid 2 Globals. (Codes were apparently changed with one of the OTA updates)

This is known to to be 100% effective though... http://rootzwiki.com...-based-devices/
Unfortunately its a device & software you have to pay for, and not cheap (or available in the USA). Some people have purchased one, and can do it over the internet for you for a small fee.

the best thing to do is call verizon, transfer to global support (or call global support directly). You need to be a verizon customer for at least 3-6 months (i forget which) and have had no late payments.

I did this, and didn't have any problems.

you also need a non-verizon SIM to insert into the phone - its best to do it while talking with the support rep, to make sure it goes smoothly.

Global support numbers:


> *While in the US:*[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] 800-711-8300[/background]
> *Traveling outside the US:*[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] 1-908-559-4899[/background]


----------

